# Where to get driftwood?



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

what exactly is driftwood? I am asking because I want to buy some for my new tank but my local options are petco and petsmart and they just have small crap. I am nervous about the stuff on aquabid, though it looks nice how do I know it is safe, and is the right kind of wood? And though lots of online stores sell it there is no picture so I have no idea what I am getting. the tank is going to be amazon style hevially planted, and I want the acidifying properties. Can I find my own driftwood somewhere? What types of wood are acceptable and what do I need to look or watch out for if I wanted to find some or buy some from aquabid or eBay?


----------



## cal1112333 (Oct 5, 2008)

Driftwood is just waterloged wood, or rather just is incapable of floating. Ive seen it range from dark red to light tan and vary in shapes and sizes. Unless there is something hitching a ride on it, or if it has been treated with something you don't want Im pretty sure that driftwood is driftwood and no matter where you get it It still serves the same purposes.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

You can find driftwood or buy it. If you find it you will have to make sure it does not come from a polluted water source, and boil it for several hours prior to putting it in the tank. Also, when finding wood make sure that there are no rotten spots, and that the wood is hardwood rather than soft. That's really it. Oh, pieces too large to boil can be baked in an oven at 200 degrees.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. There is a creek with some oak and juniper around it. I think I will go look for some there.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, the thing that's a pain about using your own "found" driftwood is that it's usually not waterlogged, so it won't sink. You have to weigh it down underwater for a long time (sometimes months) before it's waterlogged enough to sink on its own. Driftwood sold for aquarium use is either dense enough to sink even if it's dry or it's screwed to a piece of slate to weigh it down. Searching for your own driftwood can be fun, but honestly it's a heck of a lot easier to just buy some. Usually I'm not a supporter of Petco but sometimes they keep pieces of driftwood in their display tanks. You can get some decent looking pieces for under ten dollars.

Where are you located? Better LFS's usually carry a good selection of driftwood so it might be worthwhile to find a better local store with some bigger pieces. This pet shop directory is pretty helpful:
Badmans Pet Shop Directory, read reviews of your local shops or send in yours

I've never purchased driftwood on Aquabid, but as long as you're mindful of the seller's reputation there are some pretty good pieces on there at fair prices. Personally I like Malaysian driftwood the most, although some people are fans of Mopani root wood.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I bought a nice chunk from PetCo that looks beautiful in my tank. I got it for about ten dollars. Well worth it I think.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

The one LFS we had and I really liked just went under, so I am left with Petco and Petsmart(further away). I have had really bad luck with petco fish, as in %100 mortality out of 4 fish and a snail. Maybe its just me but I think it has somthing to do with corprate ethics. I would rather buy online then support them at this point. Nearist city large enough to support a LFS is 2.5 hours away


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

FuzzAz said:


> Nearist city large enough to support a LFS is 2.5 hours away


it sounds to me like you need to move at least 2 hours from where you live now.  i'm just kidding but good luck in finding what you need.

Steve


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I have malaysian drift wood in my tank, got it for about 7.99 I believe for each piece. That's a locally owned fish store/pet shop right down the street from where I live. I feel very fortunate... good luck!


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

As a perk on the driftwood that I recieved from PetCo, I got a free algae eater that was hiding inside the wood, he survived for nearly an hour and a half without water as I didn't know he was in there until I got home and was unloading the wood into my tank.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, tough little bugger! 

I'd boil any driftwood that you get out of a fish store's tank though. I have had bad experiences with disease and fish stores.

All the driftwood that I have found in the lake nearby has been waterlogged already, so I think it depends on the source.


----------

